
Ooops.  First 3 messages in my gmail spam folder - joshfraser
https://skitch.com/jeffiel/rmgmu/twilio-inc-mail-spam-251-jeffiel-twilio.com
======
saveriomiroddi
Happens to me as well - Amazon's service mails are marked straight as spam.
Even always taking them out of the spam folder didn't stop it (I was expecting
the filter to do some sort of automatic adjustment). Very curious.

~~~
nervechannel
If you're also on gmail, you can manually set up a filter to 'never send to
spam'.

I've had to do this for friends' emails before, e.g. someone whose domain has
a letter->number substitution which sets off spammer alarms.

~~~
pinko
For some reason I object to this on principle, even though it clearly is a
good idea. I want GMail to _learn_ dammit, and do The Right Thing.

------
gurraman
That email was not marked as spam on my gmail accounts.

------
shiftb
When I first signed up for SendGrid their confirmation email went straight to
my spam. Not really auspicious beginnings, but I haven't had any problems with
them since and I think they're a great company.

Here's hoping the same will be true for SES.

------
joelburget
Earlier this month I had an email from Google that was marked as spam in
gmail.

~~~
veeti
Some YouTube subscription updates that I haven't bothered to turn off keep
getting marked as spam in GMail too.

------
eli
I was under the impression that Gmail spam filter takes volume from a sender
into account. The fact that you got 3 nearly identical messages might have
been part of that. I got the message in my inbox in both my gmail accounts,
for what that's worth.

------
spullara
Not surprising. Google Apps mail sometimes gets marked as spam for me.
Apparently "spam" and marketing messages from people you do business with are
the same thing for some people.

------
dangrossman
I host my mailboxes on Rackspace Mail and their filter gave that mail a spam
score of 0. I wish I knew how to easily tell if Amazon is using SES to send
their own mail.

~~~
younata
look at the header info?

~~~
dangrossman
I don't have a mail sent by SES to compare to.

------
anthonycerra
I've also been noticing that all my Facebook alerts get sent to spam in Gmail
as well. I guess Google is telling me what I know in my gut to be true.

------
beoba
I think those qualify as spam.

------
gcb
Conspiracy theory +1: android browser just informed me this page was dangerous
to my phone :)

~~~
coderdude
Conspiracy theory -1: My Android browser just claims that the name of the site
doesn't match the name in the SSL cert. It probably has something to do with
their ghetto cert from SecureTrust.

~~~
gcb
sometimes there's a reason for the :)

~~~
coderdude
I didn't doubt that he wasn't serious about it. I just wanted weigh in on the
situation.

------
bmnbug
what a bunch of marys.

